# Eagle eyes (audi A8 style headlights)



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

You will need to do some serious re-wiring of those headlights to fit your American Cruze. The plug size is 2-3 times the size of the stock plug.(these are not plug and play)


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

not worth $900 **** lol


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dayhoff35 said:


> not worth $900 **** lol


here is one for 599$
Buy Cruze hid headlight, cruze audi A8 HID assembly, cruze v2 LED headlamp, 2011 HOT Thing!!!CRUZE Audi A8 Style HID xenon LED v2 headlight/headlamp Assembly teardrops eye+angel eyes halo at Aliexpress.com
i m sure i saw somewhere in ebay one for 450$ aswell
i will try and dig it up



FieroItaliano85 said:


> You will need to do some serious re-wiring of those headlights to fit your American Cruze. The plug size is 2-3 times the size of the stock plug.(these are not plug and play)


That is ONLY for American Cruzes.
REST of the WORLD its plug and play:1poke:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty sweet...waiting for plug-n-play for that kind of $$$!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

The ebay ones are awesome....not worth $400 but hey, you gotta pay to play

And OP, they come in halogens...I would know because I had that same exact pair sitting in front of me trying to put it on my car. They charge you extra for xenon bulbs to be included


----------



## InSides (Mar 20, 2011)

Dayhoff35 said:


> not worth $900 **** lol


I would assume that price to include headlights AND taillights.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

InSides said:


> I would assume that price to include headlights AND taillights.


Your assumption is wrong my friend! That is how much they charge, it is insane!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I really like the headlights, and with the price now being $567 including shipping from both smithclub and koreaauto, they are becoming a bit more desirable. With the previous generation being $399 now, it's just a matter of time before these follow suit. After experiencing first hand the electrical mayhem involved wiring the aftermarket tail lights, the only way I would decide to buy the headlights would be to actually have an extra set of oem connectors in hand. Unless you don't mind hard wiring them into the factory harness :signs053: the only other option is to cut off the connectors from your oem headlights and splice them on to the aftermarket ones. As others have stated, the connectors on the aftermarket headlights are useless for our American models. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

For that much you could pay for quality retrofits and still save money :/


----------



## Uggggs (Sep 19, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> I really like the headlights, and with the price now being $567 including shipping from both smithclub and koreaauto, they are becoming a bit more desirable. With the previous generation being $399 now, it's just a matter of time before these follow suit. After experiencing first hand the electrical mayhem involved wiring the aftermarket tail lights, the only way I would decide to buy the headlights would be to actually have an extra set of oem connectors in hand. Unless you don't mind hard wiring them into the factory harness :signs053: the only other option is to cut off the connectors from your oem headlights and splice them on to the aftermarket ones. As others have stated, the connectors on the aftermarket headlights are useless for our American models. Take it for what it's worth.


You dont have to cut and splice if you repin the plugs. All you need is a needle nose and a paper clip to unpin from the factory plug on the headlight side or just buy new OEM plugs I guess.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone seen part numbers on the OEM connectors yet....we might manufacture them...


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Uggggs said:


> You dont have to cut and splice if you repin the plugs. All you need is a needle nose and a paper clip to unpin from the factory plug on the headlight side or just buy new OEM plugs I guess.


Although this may be true, the wires are 3 times the size on these after market headlights than the oem wires. You can't re-pin into oem conectors


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Although this may be true, the wires are 3 times the size on these after market headlights than the oem wires. You can't re-pin into oem conectors


Dang...how much current do they pull?


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

No clue, but, I'm telling ya!!!! Those wires won't plug into oem connectors


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Although this may be true, the wires are 3 times the size on these after market headlights than the oem wires. You can't re-pin into oem conectors


I'm glad you can confirm this.. I wasn't sure so refrained from commenting. The tails were the same way.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Retrofit your stock headlights at approximately 1/3 the cost of these if you do the work yourself.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I just don't see it being that simple. If we just wanted just a projector yes. But in order to get the EXACT same look, I just don't see it being that cheap nor that simple. I guess you could track down the supplier for all the parts involved but wouldn't it take a pretty extraordinary amount of time and labor to get the final product? :icon_scratch:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd love to get hold of a set and profile the current inrushes and draws. I don't see that large wire gauges are necessary. Less current draw = less drag on the alternator = better fuel economy. In today's market, current draw is a major focus...look at the use of LED's where possible and the fact that lots of relays are now being driven by PWM instead of a straight 12/14VDC. 

If those large gauge wires are necessary, I wouldn't want a set.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

The ebay "Audi Style" are plug and play, just buy those. Thats what I did, and they are $150 cheaper...they aren't as cool, but are still pretty bad'ass!!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Post a picture of the headlights you bought off ebay, Im looking myself for a nice quality set....
Do you know if the website ...... CruzeImports.com are plug and play on American Cruzes?







FieroItaliano85 said:


> The ebay "Audi Style" are plug and play, just buy those. Thats what I did, and they are $150 cheaper...they aren't as cool, but are still pretty bad'ass!!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd like to have a nice set of unique headlamps....but I'd rather get some that are plug-n-play. I deal with too many wiring nightmares on a daily basis at work...I sure don't want to get into any unnecessary "nightmares" on a day off doing an install!


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> I really like the headlights, and with the price now being $567 including shipping *from both smithclub and koreaauto*, they are becoming a bit more desirable...


With koreaauto do you mean Korean Auto Imports? Because i dont find this headlights on that site.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll wait until dusk tonight, because the halos are kinda dim during lighter hours, the leds are bright as **** though!!!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Protizmenos said:


> With koreaauto do you mean Korean Auto Imports? Because i dont find this headlights on that site.


No, 2 different companies. koreaauto the actual seller on ebay. Here is the link for koreaauto:







Chevy Holden Cruze(09~12) LED Projector HeadLights Lamp | eBay and here is the link for smithclub:







Smithclub Chevy Cruze Audi Type LED Headlight 4th Gen | eBay There's only an $0.80 difference in price between the 2. Myself, I'm waiting for the price to drop before considering the upgrade. If you are interested I can attest that koreaauto only takes 3-6 days for shipping, smithclub... I'm not sure.


----------



## Spiffster (Jul 18, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> The ebay "Audi Style" are plug and play, just buy those. Thats what I did, and they are $150 cheaper...they aren't as cool, but are still pretty bad'ass!!!


The set on eBay are sick looking! 469 for headlights are a wee bit out of my budget range. Once they hit 399, count me in. The Chevy Holden Cruze(09-12) mentioned by Andy2012ltz are the plug-and-play ones FieroItaliano85 is talking about right?


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

Those eBay ones is what I was talking about
Sweat looking , anyone here already brought them? If so plz post some pics


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> I'll wait until dusk tonight, because the halos are kinda dim during lighter hours, the leds are bright as **** though!!!


You mean the Solid led strip are really bright in daytime? But halo is dim?
Plz confirm I am going to purchase ASAP:goodjob:


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> No, 2 different companies. koreaauto the actual seller on ebay. Here is the link for koreaauto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! :goodjob: Ive decided to buy this headlights in december, and will not buy LED M. Benz style tail lights and will wait till BMW solid LED strip type tail lights come out. I think its just the matter of time, if the headlights already came with a solid LED strip, the tail lights are next


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> I'll wait until dusk tonight, because the halos are kinda dim during lighter hours, the leds are bright as **** though!!!


Waiting for the pics


----------



## Dustyyy (Oct 13, 2011)

I bought the Ebay Smithclub Headlights and Tail Lights and they are NOT plug and play. Can someone please inform me on how to install them or what kind of wiring harness i need and where i can get it? My awesome lights are just sitting in my living room waiting to be put in! HELP!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Dustyyy said:


> I bought the Ebay Smithclub Headlights and Tail Lights and they are NOT plug and play. Can someone please inform me on how to install them or what kind of wiring harness i need and where i can get it? My awesome lights are just sitting in my living room waiting to be put in! HELP!


You have to splice the wiring yourself, there's no adapter

We've covered it a few times, sorry you bought these - as you found out the wiring is different based on the euro/asian models, so its not plug and play


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

So is there anyone who has them instaled and can say something about the quality


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

maybe i can help you out cause its not to hard to splice a few wires. take a pic of the back end of the headlight harness. Then take a pic of the plug harness from the car and the back of the headlight. If its only 4 wires then this is a breeze.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

regardless of the posts ive read im still gonna buy that combo heads and tails by the end of this year.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

hey fiero can you post pics of the harness that you got with that aftermarket kit please? im really intersted in seeing if I can do this, and if anybody has a pic of the stock harness can they post a pic of it up as well. Thank you


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Dude, I sent that shi t back right after then sent it to me. (edited)


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

ahhh


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

MINI 3NI said:


> regardless of the posts ive read im still gonna buy that combo heads and tails by the end of this year.


Same here man. How many people bought stuff in korea or japan and still installed them on their cars (US). Besides I have a friend that can install them for me even if its not plug and play. =)


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

So is there anyone here who has this lights installed?????


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

have em just waiting for winter to pass b4 i start splicing


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Anyone knows if the LED strip and halo could be used as DRL? From some pictures i think theyre not bright enough...


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

So were in 2012 and i still havent seen anyone who has the instaled comment on this lights? Light output, quality, etc.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

The LEDs and halos are not bright enough to even be seen during the day, let alone be DRLs. However, they are REALLY nice at dawn and dusk, lol. Night driving/shows are great times to show them off. They are run through the parking light circuit so you can leave that turned on and lock up your car at shows.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

boats4life said:


> The LEDs and halos are not bright enough to even be seen during the day, let alone be DRLs. However, they are REALLY nice at dawn and dusk, lol. Night driving/shows are great times to show them off. They are run through the parking light circuit so you can leave that turned on and lock up your car at shows.


Do you have them installed? What about the light output from the projectors? Does the light spread all over and blind other drivers (halogen and xenon) and does the height of the beam adjustor still work with this? Thanks


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

This is my first video for the lights, there are more on my youtube channel.

2011 Chevy Cruze Audi style projector headlamps part 1 - YouTube

There's also a thread I wrote up here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/4453-audi-style-projectors-2011-cruze.html


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

This thread is about the other type of Audi style headlights, the newer version hehe. Thanks anyway


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Oh, the solid line LED? Haven't seen much with those, lol. My bad!


----------



## Nemesis719 (Jun 8, 2013)

No one with info on these lights yet?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Pretty sure Jnoobs has these and his were plug and play and didn't pay $900...


----------



## Nemesis719 (Jun 8, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> Pretty sure Jnoobs has these and his were plug and play and didn't pay $900...


Can we ask where he purchased his at? And get some better pics?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

